# Hi all - so we want to get a white GSD...



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

After wanting to get a dog for a while now, my boyfriend and I decided we wanted to get a white German Shepherd. We found this breeder in Riverside. We visited their residence a few weeks ago to see the pups and the parents. It seemed like a legit breeder. I'm curious if any of you have heard anything about them?

Snow White German Shepherd for Sale


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't see any information on the breeding stock, health clearnances being performed on said breeding stock nor if their dogs are being worked/shown in any venues.

They say they "but also have the potential to be used for shows and competitions in any AKC competition or event" and " wishes to breed only dogs that conform to the Snow White German Shepherd standard" but they don't have any proof of that since it doesn't look like they do such with their own dogs, so... how would they know?

They seem very focused on the colour of their dogs and not on the temperaments being produced, nerve, thresholds, working ability (these are still working dogs), etc..

Again.. just my opinion from what I have seen on the link provided.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd feel better about them if I could see the parents. It just says that they're health certified, if you can I'd see if you can get their OFA numbers and look them up just to make sure that they are actually certified. They also claim that their dogs are champion stock, since they offer no proof or specific titles on their website, surely the breeder wouldn't mind presenting you with some kind of physical certificate(or whatever proof) that the breeding dogs do actually have the titles they claim. I would think a breeder would be excited to talk about their dog's accomplishments with an interested party. So just ask for the proof, if they can't provide it, I'd look else where. After all you're the one paying your hard earned cash for this pup, it's best to make sure you stack the odds in your favor so you can have a better chance of avoiding future heartbreak.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I will email the breeders and ask for the OFA numbers of the mom and dad. I'd then look the numbers up on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals, yes?

According to my bf, when we visited, she showed us AKC papers and a bunch of pics of GSDs from the pups bloodline. The visit was kind of a blur to me. The couple was older and had a lot to say about their current dogs, past dogs, people that they had previously sold dogs to, etc...and there were cute pups running around. I was distracted. =/


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Pickle said:


> Thank you for the replies. I will email the breeders and ask for the OFA numbers of the mom and dad. I'd then look the numbers up on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals, yes?
> 
> According to my bf, when we visited, she showed us AKC papers and a bunch of pics of GSDs from the pups bloodline. The visit was kind of a blur to me. The couple was older and had a lot to say about their current dogs, past dogs, people that they had previously sold dogs to, etc...and there were cute pups running around. I was distracted. =/


Do AKC registration papers list the titles and accomplishments of the dogs or is it just the accomplishment of their parents? If they do, you could always ask to see the papers again. I'd ask to see proof of the titles earned if possible, surely they give you a certificate of accomplishment or something. Maybe you can do this next time, before you go out to see the pups so you'll be less distracted? 

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you guys, the husband and I are looking for a pup, and are trying to stack the odds in our favor.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cute puppies turn into big dogs, without making an informed, responsible decision things can go badly very quickly. 

I know it's hard not to get distracted by the puppy breath but when you go to look at puppies, always remember that this is a decision that will last you 10-15 years so make sure your making an informed decision. Vet bills for health issues, training for behavioural issues cost money and if you go in to the decision distracted it can definitely be a possibility that you will walk away with issues sooner rather than later that can cost you.

Spend the time doing the research, ask the questions and make an informed decision this way you will be able to enjoy your new puppy well into their adult life with minimal issues. 

Good luck in your search, I would love to be kept updated with your progess either with this breeder or another.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

We're definitely not trying to rush into this and we fully understand that these cute pups turn into big (beautiful) dogs that are a big responsibility. We've looked into doggie daycare, where we want to go for training classes, getting our place ready, getting pet insurance through our work, etc. I've been reading this forum as well. Just trying to soak up as much info as I can so we make the right decision.

So I emailed the breeders and asked specifically if they could provide the mom and dad's OFA numbers. I also asked for a "certificate showing the mom and pop are of champion stock". I don't know if that's the right way to word it but that's what I said in the email.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Some breeders say "of champion stock" which really boils down too "there are champion stock in the pedigree somewhere" so definitely keep that in mind.

Sounds like you are really readying yourselves, good for you!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There are always gorgeous white GSDs in rescue as well. You can get a nice dog around a year old or so for a fraction of what you'd pay at a good breeder.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

No matter what coror of flavor of GSD we are looking for, the MOST important thing is for us to be educated ahead of time (before we even call or talk to one breeder) on what a 'Responsible' breeder is and what questions to ask so they will sell us one of their puppies!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

:thumbup:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Pickle said:


> I also asked for a "certificate showing the mom and pop are of champion stock". I don't know if that's the right way to word it but that's what I said in the email.


If there is one champion, 5 generations back, then they will say the dogs are from champion stock. It means pretty much nothing. In the world of dog breeding, the phrase "what have you done for me lately" is a good one. Meaning, what is in the first and second generation in the pedigree, that is what you should be concerned about. The older generations are valid, of course, but not what one should be selling. If that is their claim to fame, so to speak, then they aren't doing the time or the work, they are just producing pups.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That paragraph that Elisabeth quoted is confusing to me:


> "but also have the potential to be used for shows and competitions in any AKC competition or event" and " wishes to breed only dogs that conform to the Snow White German Shepherd standard"


I thought that white Shepherds were disqualified from conformation showing in AKC? So where did the AKC champions come from? I know they can be registered AKC, and thus compete in performance events, but not in conformation events. 
And the "Snow White German Shepherd Standard" sounds like something they made up. 

I agree with the others - would be nice to see pedigrees, OFA and other health certs for ailments common to German Shepherds (like CERF, for the eyes), and some proof of performance and show titles (White Shepherds can be shown in UKC events) to support their claims.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

White Paws German Shepherd Rescue - Available Dogs
Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue

Just in case!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I think that the white shepherds get conformation titles through UKC and a few other smaller organizations.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you Lucia for making my point ahead of time on a few things. Nowhere does anything state "snow white german shepherd" sounds like marketing to me saying they have their own standard they have to conform to the GSD standard. And I thought they couldn't be in AKC conformation either.

*HOWEVER!!! I would like to say a HUGE congratulations to the OP for being able to go see a big pile of adorable pups and puppy breath and STILL being able to leave and come on here for more research even some of the most experienced can get suckered into puppy breath so job very well done OP.*

Just very refreshing to see from the normal new posts of "help I got a 5 week old puppy from what I thought was a reputable breeder but I have the puppy now and need help" we always see


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I ask why you want a white shepherd as opposed to just a shepherd? Because honestly with this breed, color should be one of the last considerations - temperament, health, hips/elbows and pedigree should be at the top of your list.

If I really wanted a white shepherd, I'd rescue one. No breeders of white shepherds I saw when I was looking for a pup were quality breeders. When I used to work at the shelter, we ALWAYS had a white shepherd at any given time. You can guess the reasons for this, I always suspected bad breeding from BYBs created dogs with issues who were given up in droves. There are a LOT of white GSDs needing homes. That would be my first route if color was truly the most important factor for me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The AKC champions might not have been white. You can get white pups out of non-white ancestors.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I thought that white Shepherds were disqualified from conformation showing in AKC? So where did the AKC champions come from? I know they can be registered AKC, and thus compete in performance events, but not in conformation events. .


They can have _AKC CH's_ in the recent bloodline, but they won't be white dogs. Sire and dam don't both have to be white to have white puppies. To have a_ white AKC CH_ in the line you'd have to go waaaaaaaaaayyy back in the pedigree before white became a dq. They may show the dogs in other venues and that would explain the CH's.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Larien said:


> Can I ask why you want a white shepherd as opposed to just a shepherd? Because honestly with this breed, color should be one of the last considerations - temperament, health, hips/elbows and pedigree should be at the top of your list.
> 
> If I really wanted a white shepherd, I'd rescue one. No breeders of white shepherds I saw when I was looking for a pup were quality breeders. When I used to work at the shelter, we ALWAYS had a white shepherd at any given time. You can guess the reasons for this, I always suspected bad breeding from BYBs created dogs with issues who were given up in droves. There are a LOT of white GSDs needing homes. That would be my first route if color was truly the most important factor for me.


 

Why not look for a white shepherd, it thats what the OP wants. Yes there are other things to consider even though we love all gsd's some people have favorites in their likes. Some like darks, some lights, some bi-color, and some like blanket backs. When you go to purchase a car or an article of clothing do you just take anything or do you have a preference for a certain color?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> When you go to purchase a car or an article of clothing do you just take anything or do you have a preference for a certain color?


When I go to buy a car I don't think "I really want a red car", I usually think "I need a car that holds 4 people comfortably and gets great gas mileage" then I find that car in a price range I can afford. I choose the color from what is available with my criteria.
(Well, not really, I drive a MINI which is commonly custom ordered ) 
My husband is currently in the process of ordering his new MINI, and he is firm on all the features and packages, the last thing he needs to decide is the color, but he's down to 2 and will probably just make a gut choice since all the functionality features will be the same regardless.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

People that only breed white GSD's are breeding for a different kind of dog, and many aren't just breeding for color but also the other attributes we want in a wonderful dog. 

Once again, it's about finding the kind of GSD you want, but then (more importantly) knowing what a responsible breeder is so you get the BEST dog for you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Have you seen this sticky:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Exactly what Bocron said - no, I wouldn't buy ANYTHING on color alone. I like to wear black, but I wouldn't buy a black shirt that was ill fitting or poorly made just because it was black. That's my point. It's fine to have a preference, everyone does - all I'm saying is that there are more important things to consider FIRST. I actually like the traditional black and red saddle back color better - but Rem is a blanket back, mostly black, and I'm fine with that because he also has a good pedigree, OFA certs down the line, and titled parents. The black and red saddle back dogs I looked at had none or very few of those things, which is why I chose Rem ultimately.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd just like to point out that there are roughly eleventy fafillion GSDs in America, so people should be able to find one with the health, temperament, AND color they want if they look hard enough. Unless they're looking for blues or livers I guess.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

We're not thinking of getting a white GSD based on color alone. That would be ridiculous. I've always thought GSD's were awesome dogs. They're loyal, very intelligent, easy to train, protective, etc. You all know. 

In deciding what color we'd like to have, my bf said he'd like to get a white one. I agreed. They're beautiful. Though, I honestly wouldn't care if it was standard colored or white, I just want a quality dog.

With that said, I haven't heard back from the breeder with answers to my questions yet. She seemed quick to reply when my bf was emailing her other questions, so now I'm having second thoughts. 

As much as I think GSDs are excellent dogs, I'm also starting to think it may be better for both me and my bf if we got a smaller breed of dog all together. =/ Maybe one that has similar qualities of a GSD but is smaller. If we got a dog, we'd be bringing him/her into work sometimes (maybe once a week) and I wouldn't want it to be too much of a hassle for my bf and I, as well as others at work. Though I'm sure everyone at work would love it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I personally know nothing about this kennel and I don't have a white but they are in my file. At a quick glance it looks like they do hip testing, didn't look around enough to check anything else.

About White Stone Kennels White German Shepherds


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If your doubting the breeder - two things - it's the weekend and they very well could be busy and secondly, they could not have the answers to your questions and are avoiding. I would give them the benefit of the doubt though and say give them a few days to respond.

Some smaller breeds that possess what *I* think are GSD qualities are:

Corgi
Kelpie
Border Collie

Those are the ones I like anyways..


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

When I purchased my puppy...first I knew the breeder. She knows my needs. I told her the color or sex didnt matter. She is temperment pickiing the puppy. I could have picked anyone of 4 litters , but i probably would have chosen the one I thought was sooooo cute... feel like I did the right thing


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I find it rather alarming that they are so quick to urge people to send in deposits so they don't have to wait for another litter, because they claim their litters are always sold in advance. And yet, they appear to have an entire litter (or two?) available. In order to purchase a puppy, all you have to do is click on the puppy photo and fill out the quick questionaire (which consists of contact info, etc) and then it apparently takes you to a page to print off and mail in your deposit. So it appears there is no real screening going on.

I think the price, for non-working GSD's, is also ridiculous. What exactly are you paying for?

To the OP - you weren't sure how to phrase the question about "certificates, etc." The question you want to specifically ask is, "What titles have the sire and dam of this litter obtained, and can you show me proof of them?" There are a number of titles available, such as schutzhund, obedience, herding, etc. You don't want to ask for proof of certificates of champions in the line, because as someone pointed out, they will see one dog with a CH in the line somewhere 5 generations back and tell you the pups are champion lines.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

Alrighty, here is the reply I just received to the email I sent last night.

"Thank you for your email. We guarantee the hips on our pups. If they do not pass OFA at two years we give you a pup and you keep the one you purchased. In the 12 year of breeding we have not replaced one pup. When you come over on Monday I can show you pictures of some of the champions out of the ve-lin line. Lord Dexter took best white german shepherd six years in a row. There are also many others..."

Rerun - thank you for clarifying the wording for me.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if I missed it or not, (I apologize if I did, I read the thread a bit ago but can't remember now) but did they say if both sire and dam of the litter you are interested in have had their hips OFA'd? If so, they should be happy to provide their OFA numbers (you could also look them up yourself on the OFA site if you have both parents registered names). You can then check for yourself.

Ask what rating they guarantee to. And ask yourself if you really want a replacement puppy from the same lines if the one you already have ends up with hip dysplasia.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pickle said:


> "Thank you for your email. We guarantee the hips on our pups. If they do not pass OFA at two years we give you a pup and you keep the one you purchased. In the 12 year of breeding we have not replaced one pup. When you come over on Monday I can show you pictures of some of the champions out of the ve-lin line. Lord Dexter took best white german shepherd six years in a row. There are also many others..."
> .


Not good enough.

I want to know the OFA or Penn hip scores on the parents, not just if they have a guarantee. Maybe I dont WANT a second pup, maybe i don't want a dog with hip problems at all.

I'll be thrilled to see pics of the champions when I come, but I want to know what, specifically, did they win and in what organization. 

I'm not familiar with the "Best White German Shepherd" award. Sounds like something I'd print up on my laptop, like "World's Best Mom." What group is this through? Some fly-by-night organization like APRI or Cont. Kennel Club?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Not good enough.
> 
> I want to know the OFA or Penn hip scores on the parents, not just if they have a guarantee. Maybe I dont WANT a second pup, maybe i don't want a dog with hip problems at all.
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not thrilled with her response. I specifically asked her for the mom and dad's OFA numbers. I was going to look them up myself if she provided them but of course, she did not.

Also, seriously, why would I want another one of their pups for free if I'm not fully satisfied with what I got in the first place? 

I don't know what organization this breeder is through.

I'm thinking my bf and I should get a Corgi.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Larien said:


> _That's my point. It's fine to have a preference, everyone does - all I'm saying is that there are more important things to consider FIRST. I actually like the traditional black and red saddle back color better - but Rem is a blanket back, mostly black, and I'm fine with that because he also has a good pedigree, OFA certs down the line, and titled parents*. The black and red saddle back dogs I looked at had none or very few of those things, which is why I chose Rem ultimately*_.


I thought that when you bought Remi you were under the impression that he would be a black and red saddle back, (large saddle) and as he's gotten older you now see he's a blanket back?

I don't know why this is so hard to understand.... 
You can breed for color and still have great dogs if you know what you're doing, and you can buy a dog based on color if you know how to find a good one. There's nothing wrong with wanting a GSD that's a certain color you just have to do your research before buying one...it's no different than buying a working line sable or a showline, do your homework before you buy the dog.

Like Emoore said,_ "there are roughly eleventy fafillion GSDs in America, so people should be able to find one with the health, temperament, AND color they want if they look hard enough."_ Seriously...eleventy fafillion is a LOT of dogs!!



Larien said:


> _ No breeders of white shepherds I saw when I was looking for a pup were quality breeders. When I used to work at the shelter, we ALWAYS had a white shepherd at any given time. You can guess the reasons for this, I always suspected bad breeding from BYBs created dogs with issues who were given up in droves. There are a LOT of white GSDs needing homes. _


These are sweeping generalizations based on limited exposure and knowledge. (no offense) Of course there are quality breeders who specialize in whites, some of them were breeding whites years before you were born. 
Yes there are whites in shelters but there are a lot of black and tans keeping them company...so what's your point?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I thought that when you bought Remi you were under the impression that he would be a black and red saddle back, (large saddle) and as he's gotten older you now see he's a blanket back?
> 
> I don't know why this is so hard to understand....
> You can breed for color and still have great dogs if you know what you're doing, and you can buy a dog based on color if you know how to find a good one. There's nothing wrong with wanting a GSD that's a certain color you just have to do your research before buying one...it's no different than buying a working line sable or a showline, do your homework before you buy the dog.
> ...


What she said. :thumbup:

Ok this one is just for fun because I've never actually clicked on the "more" icon and had to for the thumbs up symbol....and saw this...
:doggieplayball:


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

I know this is a GSD board, but do any of you have experience with Corgis as well?  

My search for a super fantastic GSD is not over, but we're very interested in Corgis as well. I'll do some research. =)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Not good enough.
> I'm not familiar with the "Best White German Shepherd" award. Sounds like something I'd print up on my laptop, like "World's Best Mom." What group is this through? Some fly-by-night organization like APRI or Cont. Kennel Club?


White German Shepherd Club International

1997 BISS WGSDCII WSCC SP CH. VE-Lin's Lord Dexter CD, OFA
Dual Champion 

From Ve-Lins website: White German Shepherd Puppy Breeders
_Dexter started his Show career in 1991. He has over 30 "Best of Breeds" to his credit winning. His latest "Best of Breed" in 1997 at 7+ years. _
_He also has many "Best of Opposite Sex" wins to his credit. Winning BOS at the 1996 WGSDCII National under AKC breeder/Judge Fred Lanting. _
_Dexter broke the Club record for the highest scoring White German Shepherd Dog in conformation in 1994/95 with 196 points. (1 point for each dog beaten). He was the #1 conformation winner for 1993/94. 1994/95,1995/96 and is in #1 position for 1997/98. _

*Be curious to know the connection between the breeder the OP has talked with and Ve-Lins*.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

hmmm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bocron said:


> When I go to buy a car I don't think "I really want a red car", I usually think "I need a car that holds 4 people comfortably and gets great gas mileage" then I find that car in a price range I can afford. I choose the color from what is available with my criteria.
> (Well, not really, I drive a MINI which is commonly custom ordered )
> My husband is currently in the process of ordering his new MINI, and he is firm on all the features and packages, the last thing he needs to decide is the color, but he's down to 2 and will probably just make a gut choice since all the functionality features will be the same regardless.


Well I know of a local breeder that will let you special order a pup! The price bracket will also apply to your "special order" requirements...
Because they usually have around 6 litters going at any given time, there must be one pup that will fill that special order, and then they will apply the price accordingly


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Well I know of a local breeder that will let you special order a pup! The price bracket will also apply to your "special order" requirements...
> Because they usually have around 6 litters going at any given time, there must be one pup that will fill that special order, and then they will apply the price accordingly


Wow, bit like saying how much are you willing to pay!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

that is probably the first question they ask potential customers....


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My point was that possibly he could rescue one instead, that's all, if he can't find a suitable breeder he likes, since there's so many in need of homes.

And when I got Rem, she said he'd probably be a_ large_ saddle back, but he was so dark, that I didn't think so. Either way, I knew he wasn't a regular saddle back, my preference - I was simply curious as to whether or not he may have been a bi-color, which isn't a saddle or blanket back at all, but you'll recall I also mentioned it didn't matter, I just wanted to know what to call his color. I knew he'd have a lot of black, more than the average black and tan most people picture, because I also saw traditional black and red saddle backs and they were dissimilar in appearance to Rem. Those pups I didn't take, because neither parent was OFA certed. But this isn't about me or my dog...

I didn't say there weren't quality white breeders, just none in MY area with litters at the time I was looking around, is all. I'm sure he can find a good one, but in my opinion, the one he linked to is *not*. I think he should do a lot more searching, I would not buy a dog from that breeder. And just for the record, I didn't say color should be unimportant or that white dogs are less quality, all I said was that I personally consider other factors first. I'm trying to say what you said, that the OP needs to look harder to find not only a white dog but a HEALTHY white dog from good stock that's OFA certed, this current breeder is not an acceptable one. I really didn't mean anything by it, nor do I have anything against white shepherds.

Anyway, back to the OP - I have a corgi, they are wonderful dogs. Since they're so popular, you'll need to carefully research their breeders, too. I was talking to a former K-9 officer a while back who had several GSD partners, and he now owns corgis, and he called them "GSDs with their legs sawed off," lol. Very loyal, loving dogs, just gotta be sure to keep 'em lean, they get fat very easily!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I lived on the West coast, this breeder is who I'd look at for Corgi's...and GSDs!
JustK9s Corgi puppies


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

I found this Corgi breeder which is about 4 hours north of me.

Pembroke Corgi Puppies For Sale in California by Barbara Cully

Just looking though, didn't contact.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

The website is extremely vague. They claim show quality puppies but have no stacked pictures or show win pictures of any of their adult dogs. I may have mssed t but I saw no info at all on their adults, just available puppies. 

There are organizations which allow wGSDs to be shown. UKC and I think ARBA (as something like Swiss White Shepherds?). There are knowledgeable wGSD breeders who produce quality dogs, although they tend to be much more show type GSDs as opposed to working type GSDs. Your best bet to finding a good wGSD breeder is to start with the Untied White Shepherd Club, the UKC parent club: United White Shepherd Club - Our dogs do stuff!


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm also thinking that maybe this older couple (the breeders) got a pup a long time ago, loved it, wanted to breed it. They did...but they just never put any of their wGSDs in shows and all that. I don't know. I just wish she had more information regarding where/who their pups mom and dad are from.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Pickle said:


> I'm also thinking that maybe this older couple (the breeders) got a pup a long time ago, loved it, wanted to breed it. They did...but they just never put any of their wGSDs in shows and all that. I don't know. I just wish she had more information regarding where/who their pups mom and dad are from.


You could be right. 
There's no reason why the breeder shouldn't be willing to give you the sire and dams registered names. 

They sell their dogs on Ebay,  wasn't sure if you were aware of that. AKC-CKC Snow White German Shepherd Pups | Riverside | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 7037018


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

See I don't like the idea of someone willing to sell a pup to anyone, especially on eBay like that. I was under the impression that a good breeder won't even sell you the dog if they find you to be unsuitable. I was scrutinized by mine.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> You could be right.
> There's no reason why the breeder shouldn't be willing to give you the sire and dams registered names.
> 
> They sell their dogs on Ebay,  wasn't sure if you were aware of that. AKC-CKC Snow White German Shepherd Pups | Riverside | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 7037018



Blech! yeah, my bf and I decided to move on from this breeder and keep looking.

Thank you for the info. Thanks to everyone else too. I appreciate it.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 16, 2011)

Larien said:


> See I don't like the idea of someone willing to sell a pup to anyone, especially on eBay like that. I was under the impression that a good breeder won't even sell you the dog if they find you to be unsuitable. I was scrutinized by mine.



Yeah, another thing I found odd about the breeder in question was that they didn't ask my bf and I anything about us.

I'm very glad I brought this up on here last night.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Whiteshepherds said:


> .
> They sell their dogs on Ebay,  wasn't sure if you were aware of that. AKC-CKC Snow White German Shepherd Pups | Riverside | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 7037018


For future reference, ebay classifieds is another form of classifieds; they're not actually selling the dogs on ebay. With ebay classifieds you can't just click "buy now" and order your puppy. You actually have to call and interact with the seller. 

Good Shepherd Rescue North Texas lists their dogs on ebay classifieds, and people that call about a dog are still put through the entire adoption process.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi...in case you will consider rescue...aside from the rescues Jean listed...I found coastal (in CA) has some pretty WGSD's!!

Coastal's Available Dogs


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I would suggest talking to ALOT of corgi owners (or any breed you are considering) before making a final decision. I have no knowledge of corgi's other than my neighbors and that dog is a neighborhood menace...barks non stop, constantly escaping from the yard and running to neighbors fences to try and break in to get to any dog in the yard. It may or may not represent the breed but that dog has impressed all the neighbors here to never want one.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Emoore said:


> For future reference, ebay classifieds is another form of classifieds; they're not actually selling the dogs on ebay. With ebay classifieds you can't just click "buy now" and order your puppy. You actually have to call and interact with the seller.
> 
> Good Shepherd Rescue North Texas lists their dogs on ebay classifieds, and people that call about a dog are still put through the entire adoption process.


Thanks for the info Emoore, I didn't notice that there wasn't a "buy now" or "bid" button on the page when I looked at it. I guess it's a great way GS Rescue to get the word out!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah like I said, I have a corgi, so if you have an questions on them, feel free to ask me. He is NOT a wanderer nor has he ever tried to escape, but he has a loud bark, and barks often.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

THis thread just opened, if you're interested in a rescue:

*Sprngfld, MO 4 yo White male GSD* 
_I got this information today...

Could you please send this out to all your contacts and ask that they do the same.
We have a 100 lb all white 4 yr old neutered male Shepherd that we are trying to help place in an excellent home.
He is used to being a house dog and is completely housebroken.
His owner is one of our Raw Food customers and Jack has been on raw food since being a puppy but was recently switched to a grain free kibble food.
John, his owner, recently passed away from Leukemia and Jack had been with us at our kennel for the whole month of Dec while John was in the hospital. He is just a wonderful sweet guy. He loves other dogs, gets along with cats, small kids and all other human types. His training has been sparse but he learns very quickly. No bad habits like jumping up, just a little pulling on his leash when we took him for walks. _


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

At one time I thought I'd get a WGSd despite not being enamored of the color. The WGSDs I saw had a more moderate structure than the ASL GSDs which were about the only other GS I saw. They were also generally much more stable & confident than the ASL GSDs I saw in this area. Anyone seeking a WGSD should be able to find what they want/need. Although they can't be shown in AKC conformation, they're not at all rare. Frankly, I it's easier to find a good WGSD than an ASL GSD. It's a shame WGSDs are excluded from the AKC conformation ring, but it's probably helped them to remain sound, stable & structurally moderate.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the main reason a WGSD is disqualified because the white would be a supposed hindrance in terms of herding? In which case, I find that unfair given the GSD's vast working ability and multitude of talents. But I guess they are in the herding group, not working, in an ideal world that's where I'd like to see them.


----------

